# So Confused



## sadsituation (Dec 1, 2011)

My husband and I have struggled with our marriage on/off for years. Been married 10 years. There is no sexual relationship anymore. Actually, I feel we will be getting a divorce (sooner than later)----just trying to get through the holidays since we have a five year old child involved.

Recently started an emotional affair with another man (mutual friend) that has led to a kiss. No sexual relationship. We talk and text daily. I am ABSOLUTELY exhausted from this situation b/c I think about him and what could happen with our relationship constantly. It has allowed me to become depressed and not really care what happens around my house & work anymore. Sad thing is....I know it's not right and chances of us having a relationship are slim to none. 

I've contacted a counselor, so I could at least talk with someone about this. Has anyone ever encountered this and what was their outcome.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

Stop your affair. Get a divorce.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

No EA is a good for anyone in the long run.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

sadsituation said:


> My husband and I have struggled with our marriage on/off for years. Been married 10 years. There is no sexual relationship anymore. Actually, I feel we will be getting a divorce (sooner than later)----just trying to get through the holidays since we have a five year old child involved.
> 
> Recently started an emotional affair with another man (mutual friend) that has led to a kiss. No sexual relationship. We talk and text daily. I am ABSOLUTELY exhausted from this situation b/c I think about him and what could happen with our relationship constantly. It has allowed me to become depressed and not really care what happens around my house & work anymore. Sad thing is....I know it's not right and chances of us having a relationship are slim to none.
> 
> I've contacted a counselor, so I could at least talk with someone about this. Has anyone ever encountered this and what was their outcome.


Stop the affair. THINK. What a divorce really means to you and your child?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree. As painful as it will be to let go of what you think is the only positive in your life, it will only make the future worse. Get the divorce, then seek a new relationship.

EA's hurt everyone. I know, I had one and it's been awful.


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

Tell your other man to back off. Try and fix your marriage, counselling etc. If you try and it doesnt work then fair enough but you have to give it a go. If this new man is really the one for you then he'll still be around when you're free but i suspect you're kind of just loving how he's making you feel right now


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I am in a similiar boat considering divorce because she cheated, constant fighting through our ten years, now I'm trying to figure the best future for my 5 yr old daughter.
And while I understand reasons why you would start an EA I agree with the above you end it! Its a big mistake, don't give him ammunition.
get a divorce first then move on. If only my wife had ended it first it would have been hard but not as hard as this
is now. I know the last thing I should do now is start something with someone else before getting the marriage sorted.
Edit-- how ironic me giving advice from the 9th circle of hell! Go figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

